# I'am 52 Curious About Your Age??



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't want to offend anyone but just wondered what the average *AGE* on MP is??


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 20, 2007)

40 and practicing up to smoke with willie nelson someday (since cheech and chong probly quit).:joint: :headbang2:


----------



## Max123 (Oct 20, 2007)

23


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 20, 2007)

well im 32 and having the time of my life 

OCTO while cheech and chong were heros in the movies Cheech marin as been quoted as never using any drugs and as for Tommy Chong we all know of his support in our movements same for Wille and Woody (Harelson)


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 20, 2007)

35 and still thinking i'm 25 :hairpull:


----------



## Nova (Oct 20, 2007)

Im 25, but thats gonna change to 26 in about a week!

wow, we got some old farts on the board, bwahahahaha!


----------



## maryjane22 (Oct 20, 2007)

yea man everyone here is older than me..im turning 20


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 20, 2007)

woody harlson?  kewl, that explains why i like his movies.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 20, 2007)

hey, this old fart gots him a 22 y/o bi-blondy...i am soooo blessed!:banana:


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 20, 2007)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> 35 and still thinking i'm 25 :hairpull:


 
i hear that :rofl:


----------



## Bubby (Oct 20, 2007)

20 :lama:


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 20, 2007)

Im 21


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 20, 2007)

35 here:hubba: but boy do i wish i could be back in my high school days


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 20, 2007)

me and wifey 25 years old


----------



## Nova (Oct 20, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> hey, this old fart gots him a 22 y/o bi-blondy...i am soooo blessed!:banana:



You highschool predator! lol... 

Teacher! Leave them kids alone! BWAHAHAHAHA! :hubba:


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi (Oct 20, 2007)

I am 32, but feel like I am 45, and act like I am 19.

By the way speaking of age I have a really sick joke for everyone. 

A guy comes home from work and finds his girlfriend in the bedroom stuffing all her clothes in a duffel bag. The guy says "where do you think you are going"? The girl says "I am leaving, I just found out today you are a pedofile". The man replies "Thats a pretty big damn word for a 10 year old"!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2007)

Just turned 74 a few days ago...

Feel like I'm 60.

Act like I'm 40!


Eating raw fish will make you live as long as me!

*SUSHI POWER !*

Hey MarP, send me some Herring!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2007)

Over 40 :hairpull:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

28...in my prime...kind of.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 21, 2007)

turned 30 this year!



Happy belated B-day Stoney_Bud


----------



## Dyannas son (Oct 21, 2007)

20 years old.
i will be turning 21 on x-mas day believe it or not ..


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 21, 2007)

24


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Well i'm 41 and my bro is 44.    I take it were in the old fart section as well.  *


----------



## krazycraker (Oct 21, 2007)

32


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 21, 2007)

35 and counting.. (where has the years gone?)

You young bucks in your early/mid 20's.

ENJOY THEM, because 30's come in a snap,
and you'll be married with kids looking down the barrell
of the big 4 0.

** side note **

Stoney, you must be the coolest granpa ever..


----------



## SFC (Oct 21, 2007)

Just recently turned 34. I wish I could have stopped the clock at 28


----------



## rasta (Oct 21, 2007)

just turned 43,,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 21, 2007)

50 here I must also be a old fart


----------



## rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

28 years young here.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2007)

32


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

34


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 21, 2007)

35 and smoking for the 15 good years


----------



## berserker (Oct 21, 2007)

36


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 21, 2007)

31 my fellow marijuanites, hey, did i just make a new word? wow, i must be gettin old.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 21, 2007)

I feel like a kid. 19.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 21, 2007)

turned 50 this year, a 57 classic, wish i still owned the 55 buick special i learned to drive with, (but then i prolly couldnt fill the tank for under seventyfive bucks or go very far on it either).


----------



## Gadhooka (Oct 21, 2007)

JUst turned 30


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2007)

*In less then 2 weeks I will turn 38.   *

*I'd love to go back to 23.  That was a fun part of my wild life.    No hubby, no kids.....*


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 21, 2007)

well, i get called 25, i feel 40, but im only a young 21.


----------



## Artfan (Oct 21, 2007)

A very immature 49 years still shaking that booty lmao.:dancing:


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 22, 2007)

*I turn 31 in 11 days*
I'm scared!


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow!  We are all over the board here.  Stoney has the record for experience!  

Well, I'm just a pup as well at 22 years.  My fiance is 23 and I am expecting a little runt June 1... Wish me luck! ...Or something like that.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Oct 22, 2007)

20 here


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 22, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: Ill be 26 a week from Saturday. KEEPIN IT GREEN! :bong2:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 22, 2007)

29


----------



## Pranic (Oct 23, 2007)

awww, compared to ya'll i still might as well be in my teens....


----------



## SFC (Oct 23, 2007)

How many times, and or places in your lif ewill you have access to so many differnet ages of people, and experiences? It is a good thing IMO.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 23, 2007)

<-- prefers  younger women.. my wife is 25..  haha


You know what they say about age..

"older you get, more younger ones to chose from "


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup guys :ciao: Ill be 26 a week from Saturday. KEEPIN IT GREEN! :bong2*


 
You and I share a birthday.    But I am a lot older...lol.  :ignore:


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm 57, tokin' for 40.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

ok fine i got caught, iam 23 lol..... wonder how old people thought i was?


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 1, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You and I share a birthday.    But I am a lot older...lol.  :ignore:



*'Sup Mom :ciao: right on :hubba:. Would be nice to have a gf's b day same as mine. Id never forget  :giggle::hubba::woohoo::hitchair: . Stoney you are the shyte man . peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## upinarms (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I'm 26, oh well , Young'uns become old'uns before you know it... Who The hell made childhood so damn short, anyway?? think about it..... 18 years, That's a bunch of crap!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

*38 now.  :holysheep: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 19, 2007)

Today or tomorrow?  Hehehe

41.


----------



## soto88 (Nov 19, 2007)

19...still green to this thing called life


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

142 years young. turing 143 next week.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Nov 19, 2007)

just turned 19 a few weeks ago


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Wasn't going to divulge this info...but...here goes...46 here!      How the heck did that happen!!!  I don't feel a day over 35!!    *


----------



## thatguy (Nov 20, 2007)

23


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 20, 2007)

37 with the body of a 60 year old (been thru the meat tenderizer a few times....)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 20, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> 37 with the body of a 60 year old (been thru the meat tenderizer a few times....)


 
Tastes better then a tough ol dude.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Nov 20, 2007)

20 and lovin it


----------



## KaptainKronic (Nov 20, 2007)

I am turning 33 tomorrow. **** I need more weed!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyfr (Nov 20, 2007)

40...but i skate pools/bowls almost every day!   and i practice smokin everyday so some day ill be really good at it.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 20, 2007)

27 be 28 in febuary


----------



## jb247 (Nov 20, 2007)

With my age at 57 at this point the average age is 38+ yrs old. We really have an interesting mix of the young and old here...lots of experience...hmmm...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah it is kinda wierd, i've had some really good advice handed out by an "old fart" but also received just as vital tips from "young bucks" so to speak, interestin 4 sure, truly is a differant experiance.


Dc


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 21, 2007)

I am 43 and I tell everyone I am 21, Old enough to know better and Old enough to buy Beer and Old enough to make the right choices...

More More More Weed..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 21, 2007)

20 over here


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 21, 2007)

Seems as mostly young folks here...
I'm 54, a newbie, only been smokin since April 1972 GD concert at Wembley Empire Pool...It rocked and I've not been the same since...


----------



## Melissa (Nov 21, 2007)

33 and wish i wasnt lol


----------



## Jerseydude (Nov 27, 2007)

Just ahead of you at 53 on November 8th.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Nov 27, 2007)

another oldie over here - (freedom 55) - the other 1/2 has been taggin along for over 3 decades now. - man, thats a long time lookin at the same, happy,
smiling face.   ain't butt 1 thing i like better en a big fat ugly woman + thats twins.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2007)

I never realized there were this many in their 40s and 50s.  Pretty cool.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 28, 2007)

im 27 and my wife is 21


----------



## CaptainViper (Nov 28, 2007)

Two more old-farts, Im 44, and my wife, LadyViper, is 55.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 28, 2007)

Im in a retirement Home.
 I grow weed in my private bathroom.
  The R.A's   smoke too, so its all good.
      Old peoples homes rock!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 28, 2007)

images.jpg

   Vintage 1955,  A most excellant year all around AAAARRRRrrrr

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 28, 2007)

wowsa, i actually like hangin with the older fellaz


----------



## goddog (Nov 28, 2007)

36


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 29, 2007)

38 And starting to rethink this whole age thing....no sir dont like it a bit..TOKE IT


----------



## SpadesOfSrh (Nov 29, 2007)

19


----------

